# are they biting now?



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i want to go catfishing, but i thing it might be to cold to pursue them now. so, are they biting now?
what should i use? i have never caught catfish before, but a year ago i hooked onto one in 40 degree weather. lost it before i landed it.
one more thing, i heard that they eat stocked trout, and it just so happens that i have 5 frostbitten rainbows in mah freezer. should i use the head? how big of a piece? on a bobber? or sinker rig?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

One more: is redness catfish bait soap any good at all?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## ranger1957 (Aug 24, 2010)

I use trout in Pa. when fishing for cats with a sinker rig. We use different sized pieces all the time so I have no set size of bait.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

that sounds good. im fishing at little turtle pond in the metro parks, so there are some nice catfish in there.
i want to catch some 2-6 pound fish. im not using heavy duty gear, im using a meduim action rod with 8 pound test.


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

I take my kids to turtle pond for cat fish we use slim jims yes slim jims snap off a 2 inch piece use a bobber fish about 5 ft deep they kill em Everytime


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Thesilverback said:


> I take my kids to turtle pond for cat fish we use slim jims yes slim jims snap off a 2 inch piece use a bobber fish about 5 ft deep they kill em Everytime


turtle pond? hmm.... i remember talking to two teens and a man who were fishing for catfish using a slim jim. it was the day of the trout derby. one of them told me that there was a nice bass between some weeds. and when they left, he told me that he had caught one catfish.


----------



## [email protected]#$carp (Aug 29, 2010)

I use cheap hot dogs gonna have to try slim jims


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Yep, I'll have to try that one.
I have a hag with chicken breast mixed up with garlic and salt with pepper hanging outside. Can't wait to smell it and catch some of those god forsaken fish!!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Based on what you guys told me and what I found out, I cut up a 11" rainbow, then, I put it in a bag so by the time I go retrieve it, it will smell nice, so I can get some fish tomorrow. I'm going to little turtle pond.


----------

